# THE RUNWAY > Family Travel Forum >  Which part of Costa Rica is the best for family travel?

## ablord

Hello friends,
 My family is planning a trip. We have two kids who love the rain forest, animals, riding quad runners, snorkeling. We would ideally like to rent a home there as we may be joined by another family.Have you been to Costa Rica? Please give me suggestions. 
Thank you!
AB LORD :Confused:

----------


## jason

San Jose Costa Rica is the most populated of 7 provinces. The importance of this town is that it’s capital where entirely main companies’ firms’ growth lies. It's very beautiful place for travelers.

----------


## addypaul

According to me the best places are fishing places as I love fishing. There is some great fishing on the Caribbean side too. It would all depend on what kind of fish you want to catch. Any of the fishing places are not far from night spots. You should have no problem with that. For any other information about Costa Rica, try the TicosLand.com website.

----------


## jasikamarshel

Costa Rica is a treasure trove of animal life, volcanoes and rain forests. Animal life includes not just crowd-pleasers such as turtles, boa constrictors, toucans and macaws. One friend says,Kids love the insects ,There is such a diversity of life growing on the jungle floor,Costa Rica is a fantastic nature experience for families, but if you're among the majority of us who can't see a camouflaged iguana right under our feet, or spot a sleeping sloth in the trees, having a naturalist guide is a real advantage,Here's our editors' choice for Costa Rica family tours, with itineraries that offer travel with other families, and a kid-friendly balance of organised activities and the freedom to explore. Whether it's a night time walk in the rainforest, sharing a lunch with school children, hiking on a volcano, or white-water rafting and kayaking in the jungle, these tour companies will arrange an unforgettable trip to Costa Rica.

----------


## Johnbrown8974

Costa Rica's government has taken many measures to protect its wildlife and environment. It provides a many good services for the family travel.It is best for the adventure travelling.

----------


## toddvictor

I am glad Costa Rica is among your holiday plans. I will be very glad to help you here on TCF or through a chat on Skype.Monteverde is a cloud forest and has all kinds of zip lines. They make good cheese up there in the moutains.

----------


## martin1987

According to me the best places are fishing places as I love fishing. There is some great fishing on the Caribbean side . It would all depend on what kind of fish you need to catch. Any of the fishing places are not far from night spots. You ought to have no issue with that. For any other information about Costa Rica, try the TicosLand.com net site.

----------


## nealtyler

Costa Rica is the best for family travel. Costa Rica is a treasure trove of animal life, volcanoes and rain forests. It provides a lots of nice services for the relatives travel. It is best for the adventure travelling.

----------


## TeacherScott85

In my opinion the best fishing spots and fishing enthusiasts. There is some great fishing in the Caribbean as well. Everything depends on what kind of fish to capture.

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

According to me the best places are fishing places as I love fishing. There is some great fishing on the Caribbean side too. It would all depend on what kind of fish you want to catch. Any of the fishing places are not far from night spots. You should have no problem with that. For any other information about Costa Rica, try the TicosLand.com website.

----------


## suzzyreney

Costa Rica's government has taken plenty of measures to protect its wildlife and surroundings. It provides a plenty of nice services for the relatives travel.It is best for the adventure travelling.

----------


## jamesfoster

Costa Rica is the best for relatives travel. Costa Rica is a treasure trove of animal life, volcanoes and rain forests. It provides a lots of nice services for the relatives travel. It is best for the adventure traveling.

----------


## travelagent

San José, Playa Hermosa, Monteverde and Playa de Jacó best places where you can with your family

----------


## markcaug

Costa Rica is the best place for traveling of Central America. It has beautiful beaches, hills, waterfalls and many more natural attraction. When you are travel for Costa Rica you must to visit Manuel Antonio National Park and Punta Uva. Those are most beautiful place to enjoying your holidays with family.

----------


## punkcobe

Costa Rica is best traveling places for traveling with family. It offers great beaches, sea, rivers, valley, wildlife and historical places. It provide great ecotourism destination for visitors.

----------


## outsourcefirm

According to me the best locations are sportfishing locations as I really like sportfishing. There is some excellent sportfishing on the Carribbean area too. It would all rely on what type of species of fish you want to get. Any of the sportfishing locations are not far from evening destinations. You should have no issue with that.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Costa Rica is the best for family journey. Costa Rica is a value chest of creature life, volcanoes and jungles. It provides a plenty of awesome solutions for the family members journey. It is best for the sport visiting.

----------


## will161

Once  I went there, But we couldn't enjoy the journey because of the rain. Hope to go there for my next vacation.

----------


## MclauchlanSmith

thank you so much for the post

----------


## riverrider

Beaches are very popular in Costa Rica among travelers. Actually, there are many great beaches in Costa Rica and most of the are full of travelers. Swimming, surfing, fishing, water rafting are some of the most popular adventure of Costa Rica.

----------


## grosslewis

There is such a diversity of life growing on the jungle floor,Costa Rica is a fantastic nature experience for families, but if you're among the majority of us who can't see a camouflaged iguana right under our feet, or spot a sleeping sloth in the trees, having a naturalist guide is a real advantage,Here's our editors' choice for Costa Rica family tours, with itineraries that offer travel with other families, and a kid-friendly balance of organised activities and the freedom to explore.

----------


## morton

San Jose is the best place for family. I have a plan to go there and want to go at San Jose, I heard about it from my friend. He spend here a good time with his family.

----------


## ancintaberry

San Jose is the best place for family. I have a plan to go there and want to go at San Jose, I heard about it from my friend. He spend here a good time with his family.

----------


## mikehussy

The best thing about CR is that you can travel in just hours from the Atlantic to the Pacific. So don't worry about losing time traveling. If you want to go to the beach, I recommend going to Guanacaste, on the north pacific side. You can go from the airport in Alajuela (Near San Jose-a 4 hour drive) or arrive at the Liberia Airport and in few minutes you can be at the beach.




Cheap flights to Mombasa

----------


## johnlomee

I agree with you all. According to me, Costa Rica is best for relatives to travel. Costa Rica treasure of fauna, volcanoes and rain forests. It offers a lot of Nice for travel services. It is better to adventure travel.

----------


## retrax57

Oh yeah . Thanks you share info good.!

----------


## spanancy123

what is Costa Rica?? I never heard this before

----------


## sophiewilson

Rain Forest Trip in Costa Rica is amazing to do with families. There is Arenal Hanging Bridges & National Park. Loads of fun  :Smile:

----------


## starstivee

I think the best sport fishing locations are as I really like sport fishing. There is some excellent sport fishing in the Carribbean area also. It would all depend on what kind of fish you want to get. Each of recreational fishing sites are not far from the evening destinations.

----------


## boyobv1

Fantastic post and great content!

----------


## ryanhollmans

Costa Rica is an awesome destination for traveling purpose. There are several places available like Rain Forest, San Jose that are really perfect for family tour.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Costa Rica has endless destinations and attractions to see, and even when planning a vacation package is not difficult, it may take you a long time if you are not sure of what you want to see and do or if you dont know what the country has to offer.
 1.Poás Volcano National Park
 2.Arenal Volcano National Park
 3.Additional sites to see nearby:

----------


## davidsmith36

Costa Rica is a fortune trove of creature life, volcanoes and rain backwoods. Creature life incorporates not simply swarm pleasers, for example, turtles, boa constrictors, toucans and macaws. One companion says,Kids cherish the creepy crawlies ,There is such an assorted qualities of life developing on the wilderness floor,Costa Rica is an awesome nature encounter for families, yet in the event that you're among the greater part of us who can't see a disguised iguana directly under our feet, or detect a resting sloth in the trees, having a naturalist guide is a genuine advantage,Here's our editors' decision for Costa Rica family visits, with agendas that offer go with different families, and a child amicable adjust of sorted out exercises and the flexibility to investigate. Whether it's an evening stroll in the rainforest, offering a lunch to class youngsters, climbing on a spring of gushing lava, or white-water rafting and kayaking in the wilderness, these visit organizations will mastermind an exceptional excursion to Costa Rica.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Hotel Capitán Suizo has an excellent location on a calm section of beach, spacious. The best place to experience Costa Rica's capital city Inspired for Your Next Vacation Frommers-logo-default-2015.
Prices of accommodation vary depending of the region (prices are ... local family run restaurants that serve typical Costa Rican cuisine for as little as $5  $8 for a gigantic plate of food.

----------

